# Model testshoot



## delko

Hi All  Can someone help me to write up a nice professional advert for advertising free testshoots. I want to post it at varsity and hopefully get some nice ladies willing to pose... It will be mainly portraits with everyday wear. But i wont mind if there is like non professional models aswell,because im not professional its my hobby. I will give the person a cd with the neccessary photos for her effort. I know its alot to ask.  I was thinking something like.  Free teshoots.  I am looking for female models who want some new photos for her portfolio or a female who might be intersted in becomming a model and are looking for a free photoshoot.No experience needed.I am a casual photographer,who have quite a big interest in people photography.The portraits i will take wil consist of wearning everyday stylish clothes. After I have processed the photographs you will be given a cd with the photographs on. I dont mind travelling to suit the model,and the location will be outside and not in a studio.   Feel free to email me @ ........


----------



## delko

Pretty please will anyone help


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Put a pic up you have taken, and which model monolight you have, and how big your umbrella is. You may get  an offer. 

Oh, a large watermark on the photo may help too.


----------



## Tony S

Do a little more research as to exactly what you are wanting to do, a couple of links to get you started.

What Is TFP?

TFP, Photo Tips, Modeling Portfolios


  Run a Google search using the term "tfp modeling" and you will come up with plenty to read and learn from.


----------



## delko

Tony.

Thanx alot.

Exactly what i have in mind.
Can you perhaps tell me how you will do the wording for such advert so you also include amateur models...

I searched google and found some ideas....

I would just like your contribution if you wont mind.

Thanx alot


----------



## Big Mike

I just tried a search for female models in South Africa, on Model Mayhem....and it came up with 405 results.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Global Mayhem...its s good thing


----------



## MReid

+1 for Model Mayhem. Give it a try, much easier than the avenue you are contemplating.


----------



## delko

Reply i got from one model: "Delko i dont do TFCD shoots I i would really like to help you but my agent wont allow it"


----------



## delko

It is possible to be a semi professional photographer or a part time professional photographer to have the same work but not making a living out of it but rather for enjoyment...


----------



## Big Mike

What about asking friends & family?


----------



## 12sndsgood

MReid said:


> +1 for Model Mayhem. Give it a try, much easier than the avenue you are contemplating.




1 down. move on to the next person.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

delko said:


> Reply i got from one model: *"Delko i dont do TFCD shoots* I i would really like to help you but my agent wont allow it"



Don't feel bad, I have to beg a little girl's Barbie sometimes just to play with new lighting and such!


----------



## delko

The other one agreed to doing tfcd but requests a make up artist....

Lol this is not easy...

But have made some progress....

Less experienced models i guess will be easier to bull**** into posing for a rookie like myself...


----------



## Tee

delko said:


> Reply i got from one model: "Delko i dont do TFCD shoots I i would really like to help you but my agent wont allow it"



That was a nice way for her to let you down.  99.9% of models on MM are not agency represented.  The mere mention of "Agent" in an MM email generally means Sluggo (boyfriend, pimp, controlling photographer, etc) so consider yourself lucky.  Agency repped models will generally state that on their profile along with any specific instructions on how to shoot with her.  On another forum, I recently wrote a post about how I go about finding quality models with an almost zero flake rate.  I'm like you- a serious hobbiest who wants to learn the craft to its fullest.  

In short, for initial portfolio building consider paying a model for their time.  No, I'm not on crack.  I really did say pay a model.  Here's why: if you're just starting out, you're not going to have a portfolio strong enough to attract a quality model for TF.  Instead, you're going to attract 5 foot nothing models with belly flab and acne with zero posing experience.  These are models who cater to the GWC crowd and have images of themselves in last summers lime-green bikini in front of a wrinkled black sheet.  I know what you're gonna say- "this is just for fun".  True.  But if you're serious enough to put out castings, then this is more than a shoot for fun scenario (that's what parents are for). For me, I paid several models in the beginning.  My return was models who knew how to prepare for a shoot, comfortable in front of the camera and had "it".  In monetary terms, had I fiddled with hack models, the time spent driving, preparing, processing, etc would've outweighed paying someone $75 for two hours by far.  All you need are 5 or 6 good images to start getting TF offers.  

Just my two pennies worth.  There's many avenues to do this.


----------



## 12sndsgood

delko said:


> The other one agreed to doing tfcd but requests a make up artist....
> 
> Lol this is not easy...
> 
> But have made some progress....
> 
> Less experienced models i guess will be easier to bull**** into posing for a rookie like myself...




there should't be any need to bull$%^t a model either. just be honest about what your doing and what you want. put out a casting call and explain what you want.


----------



## Balmiesgirl

Model mayhem is a good resource. Always tell potential models that they can bring someone with them and you should bring an assistant along also. It helps them to feel safe and more legit...
You generally get what you pay for  free is going to be someone inexperienced unless you already have an awesome portfolio. I get lots of inquiries from model mayhem models because they like my style and have heard about how fun and creative my shoots are. ( I also treat my models and makeup artists well. I supply drinks and snacks and comfortable places to sit between shoots.) Put up some great work and the models will be seeking you out 

If you don't have a portfolio yet approach attractive people you know and ask them. 

A local photographer sets up several model shoots workshop style a couple of times a year. We all (6 of us) put in to pay for several makeup artists, craft services and any location permits and invite a 6 to 8 models from model mayhem to join us for a full day shoot. We all get equal time with each model, we bring outfits and the models bring outfits.. We do 2 different locations.. We all come away with unique photos. The models love boosting their portfolios and the diversity provided by the different photographers and their styles. It feels like a big production and adds to the experience for the models. 
I love getting to experiment and the creative energy everyone brings to the project! A nice bonus is  get to meet and work with 6+ new models. It's good to have an idea on how comfortable they are and how well they work the camera so I can keep them in mind for "paid" jobs. Saves time in casting later.
Anyway.... Just some ideas.


----------



## Bogs

Balmiesgirl said:


> Model mayhem is a good resource. Always tell potential models that they can bring someone with them and you should bring an assistant along also. It helps them to feel safe and more legit...
> You generally get what you pay for  free is going to be someone inexperienced unless you already have an awesome portfolio. I get lots of inquiries from model mayhem models


do you think you could post some of your photos with models for educational purposes? pretty please 8)


----------

